# Stubble rash



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the rugged stubbly look but it gives my bird stubble rash. Anyone got advice about how to deal with it. Other than obviously shaving? Is there a cream to soften the hair or similar solution?

Surely russel brand doesn't have this problem with Katy parry???

Cheers, PEZ


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

open her legs wider


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Since you like Manly stubble... be an alpha male, and just bend her over any convenient table/sink/couch and do her without foreplay/kissing.

Not even a problem!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Could use some conditioner on the bristles, make sure it's the softening variety.

Otherwise man up and shave the bugger off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, at the cost of sounding like a girl, just use conditioner. Works a treat, keeps me soft and shiny.

*sigh* bring on the comments


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

get her to grow one too  she won't feel it though that way


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers for the advice guys, will try each on eand let you know how I get on


----------

